# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Herbstcamp fr Fortgeschrittene

## kevin

Moin 
im Herbst veranstalten wir auf Fehmarn ein Fortgeschrittenen camp mit 3 ferschiedenen schwerpunkten:
Aufsteiger : Gleiten/Powerhalse/Chophopp
Freestyle: Air Jibe/Spock/speedloop/oldshool moves 
Wave: cutbacks/Loops 
Dabit ihr euren freunden im sommer zeigen knnt wer hier der beste aufm teich ist ;-) 

weitere informationen findet ihr auf unserer website:
http://www.surfenundmeehr.de/News/Ak...surfcamps.html

Fragen bitte einfach stellen ich antworte schnellstmglich

----------


## Bobak

gibt es auch ein "maximal-alter" ???? grins.

und was kostet das material fr den Zeitraum ?

----------


## kevin

mit 20++ wrdest du warscheinlich etwas aus der reihe fallen aber prinzipiel gibt es kein maximal alter.
da viele der technicken die wir euch beibringen nicht ganz risiko los frs material sind wre es gut wen du eigenes mitbringen knntest wen du keins hast schreib mir nochmal eine nachricht sodas wir das klren knnen;-)

----------


## SurfAddict

boah das is genau das wonach ich schon lnger suche =D kann man da bei allen drei mitmachen ?

surfschein ist aber keine vorraussetzung oder hab ich das falsch verstanden ?

----------


## kevin

;-) fast alles ist machbar;-)

----------

